

What's your default page? - thomasilk

Hey guys,<p>I wanted to ask you what your current default page in your browser is :-) ?
I used google, but it didn't fit my needs.
Since I didn't find something that really works they way I want it to, I and my team are building an alternative right now at launchboard.me, so we would love to hear about your experiences with default pages. Thanks a lot.
======
raarky
about:blank

:)

